# Optical Coating Sam's v Walmart



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Is there any difference between the two, lens and frame quality-wise? I am used to Crizal coatings. The other day my frames broke in two so I need new glasses. I have always gone to the local eye center but we now have no vision coverage. Walmart and Sam's prices are similar to what I would have spent at the "good" place. I will probably continue to get eye exams at the place I trust but, geesh, glasses are expensive!

I am leery about using them but cannot rationalize the additional cost of the eye doctor. I know my kids will have their exams only there. I won't purchase glasses online. 

Pleases give me your experience. I need (OK, want) progressive lenses with an anti glare lens of some sort. The two that are the closest to the Crizal coating are $200 or $350. My prescription is thin so I won't really benefit for a thinner lens but the more expensive coating is supposed to offer better peripheral vision. Is this true? 

Has anybody found a quality difference between Walmart and Sam's? The lens cost is similar. I found a $9 frame at Walmart vs a $78 one at Sam's. 

Glasses are one of the things I hate about getting older.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Walmart is Sam's
They're the same thing


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Crizal is branded. If you like that, be prepared to pay for it.

I like varilux lenses. I pay for them.

Would like the Crizal, but progressives are spooky enough.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Try Costco - prices are much better than at Walmart. You can even bring in your own new frames if you find some you like. Dunno what type of lenses they carry, but I've been going there for years (I get progressive plus transitional lenses) and pay about 1/3 less than what Walmart charges.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Try Zenni. It is hard to beat the price and the quality. At least go to their website and "build" your glasses to compare the price.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I won't try Zenni because I use progressives and just wouldn't trust an online place for progressive lenses. We don't have a Costco membership so that's not an option. There's a new store that's close to an hour away. The membership fee is a lot more than Sam's. My mom's been to Costco and didn't find much difference in what they have.

Walmart allows one to bring in their own frames for a charge of $10. They had a frame I liked for $9 so the only reason to do that is because I like one of my old frames. 

I've had Crizal lenses twice and know they are costly. I cannot get that particular lens at Sam's or Walmart. I just wanted to know if anybody could compare the Nikon coatings you can get there to the Crizal lens. The progressive lens with their similar coating are $200 or $350. I'd like to know the difference between the three lenses. 

So many decisions at so high a cost.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

my walmart coating is peeling


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Wolf mom said:


> Try Costco - prices are much better than at Walmart. You can even bring in your own new frames if you find some you like. Dunno what type of lenses they carry, but I've been going there for years (I get progressive plus transitional lenses) and pay about 1/3 less than what Walmart charges.





_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Joshie, we have ordered 4 pair of progressive lenses from Zenni, and all were perfect. You must provide PD and your prescription. Our most recent prescriptions arrived in early May. We took advantage of a special mentioned on HT Tightwad tips. 2 pair of progressive, transitional lenses with nice titanium frames, coating, etc. came to a total of $150 with their "buy one, get second pair half off" deal. Previously we had paid over $800 locally for 2 similar pair. I just wanted to tell you what a good job they did with the progressive lenses. Good luck finding what you are looking for.


----------



## Hacordli (Jun 1, 2020)

Sam's prices are a little cheaper compared to Walmart, I am personally using Walmart eyewear. they offer a wide range of frames and lenses which I strongly suggest. you will never find the kind of unique frames in any other vision care center. The quality of the frames and lenses was unbelievable, the representatives took time to ensure customer satisfaction, that is truly incredible. I highly recommend Walmart Optical. take some time out and do visit the near Walmart during their Walmart vision center hours


----------

